#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  TO MIT for Bachelor Degree

## thewiredbear

Okay, maybe this is rare but I am preferring MIT TO IIT for my bachelor degree, really looking forward to some good advice to help me here





  Similar Threads: BACHELOR OF BUSINESS ADMINISTRATION syllabus Engineer's Degree Best PG degree after studying B.C.A Books of Bachelor of Fine Arts in Animation

----------


## koolkroocer

> Okay, maybe this is rare but I am preferring MIT TO IIT for my bachelor degree, really looking forward to some good advice to help me here


MIT is ranked 1 in the world for engineering and in top 5 in other courses, MIT is far more better than our IITs and your decision is good as per me and the stats i've gone through.
rest ur wish
all the best

----------


## akashmenon

If you want to save up on some cash and study in India yourself then you might want to consider Shiv Nadar University. They have their Bachelors in Engineering with a tie up in Carnegie Mellon University. You need to spend two years in India studying the course here and the other two years will be at Carnegie Mellon University campus in the US. Furthermore, the degree will be provided to you by CMU itself. So according to me it seems like a sensible option you should consider before going. The fees are around 75 lakhs for the whole course, so you're saving up a lot more and getting a internationally recognised degree from CMU. Hope this helps!

----------

